# [Q] Ati Radeon 7770 or Msi 6850 PE/OC



## sentinel1991 (Mar 4, 2012)

This has been quite a conundrum for me. Both are similarly priced about 8.5 k.
The 6850  beats the 7770 in almost all the tests. However the 7770 is a Directx 11.1 card and the 6850 is a DX11 card.My pc build will stay the same for about 3-4 without any major upgrade, so choosing a card  has been quite a task. Help me out here guys. Also, please suggest a PSU which can handle it.

Final PC:
-------------------------------------------
Processor 
-------------------------------------------
Intel i5 2400                        
-------------------------------------------
Motherboard                        
-------------------------------------------
Intel DH67CL B3                      
------------------------------------------
RAM                                
-------------------------------------------
Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4GB(1x4)      
-cmv4gx3m1a1333c9 1333MHz
-------------------------------------------
Hard Disk                                
------------------------------------------
WDC Blue 500GB WD5000AAKX  
-------------------------------------------
PC Case                            
-------------------------------------------
Coolermaster Elite 310       
-------------------------------------------
Speakers                           
-------------------------------------------
Logitech z103                      
-------------------------------------------
Keyboard Mouse Combo            
-------------------------------------------
Logitech MK200                
-------------------------------------------
Monitor                           
-------------------------------------------
Benq G2222HDL                   
-------------------------------------------
UPS                                
-------------------------------------------
Intex 1KVA


----------



## ico (Mar 4, 2012)

HD 6850.

Don't create a new thread for every query. You've got plenty of threads.


----------

